# Sunn Model T (Re Issue) + Bass Cab = Good Idea?



## eventhetrees (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't have the money to be buying a bass head/amp now.

My sunn model t is tough as hell. I would only damage a cab if I run a bass guitar through it, but if I have this head and a bass cab I will be fine?


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 18, 2011)

Our bassist practices through a fender frontman and it seems to be fine, and hes been doing it for a while now. the only prob is it has to be dialed in just right and the sound can get muddy, but through a bass cab it would probably sound better. so as long as its not for like years on end, you should be fine.


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 18, 2011)

Use the tone stack sparingly and you ought to be fine.

If you want to get trick, you could put a Sans Amp or some other bass shaping front end into the effects loop return.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, the Model T was initially intended to be used for bass. It just later on ended up finding a niche with a bunch of guitarists. So you're good for the amp. A bass cab would definitely be recommended though, as you could damage the speakers in a guitar cab. Bass drivers are specifically designed to handle the lower frequencies, and guitar speakers may not be powerful enough, or designed to be able to handle them.


----------



## eventhetrees (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the input!

Looks like I'm gonna save up for a bass cab!

In the meantime... will this idea work

I have 2 Sunn Concert Monitrs like this:
eBay Classifieds: View Large Image

16 ohms, 50 watts. 

I need to get them repaired, the wiring is messed up and it won't work, I'm sure the speakers are fine. If all goes as planned it'll only cost me 50-100 bucks to fix. 

How do I use these concert monitors?

Can I simply plug my POD X3 Live into them as a power amp (Currently running my pod into a PA and it sounds great). I figure this would be just like when I run it through my soundcard/monitors at home (or is the soundcard a pre amp of sorts?)

OR can I plug my amp into these concert monitors and run it like that?


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 19, 2011)

You could plug your POD into the Ext Amp In on the back of your Sunn head and bypass the pre and tone circuit entirely. You'd need to control volume and everything from your POD - that is an unswitched, direct in to the power section.

If you daisy chain the monitors (get the load down to 8) your amp will run them near-perfectly.

I bet that will kick ass!


----------



## eventhetrees (Nov 20, 2011)

By daisy chain you mean run them as "full stack" from my head. Use 2 16ohm cabs making it 8 ohms? Correct?

It would sound sick


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 20, 2011)

I used to run my Model T (red knob second generation, not the reissue which is very very different, but I bet you already knew that) through an ampeg 2x15 and it sounded great on bass.

Go for it.


----------



## Rook (Nov 21, 2011)

It'll be fine.

A guitarist turned bassist friend of mine refused point blank to del his 5150 head so he just bought a 2x15 cab, sounds phenomenal. It doesn't quite have the volume of a bass amp (like an SVT or something) but he runs into the clean channel with a load of bass put in and the Post volume really high, you get all that reduced bandwidth, squeezed, cranked tube amp sound at very tolerable levels. Sounds great.


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 21, 2011)

eventhetrees said:


> By daisy chain you mean run them as "full stack" from my head. Use 2 16ohm cabs making it 8 ohms? Correct?
> 
> It would sound sick



Yes, and yes.


----------



## eventhetrees (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful, fucking stoked to try this...

time to save up for a cab.


----------

